

Have Ideas to Help the NSA Handle All That Data? - downandout
http://www.nsa.gov/business/programs/unsolicited_proposals.shtml

======
datalus
Obligatory why should I work for the NSA video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOZllbNarw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOZllbNarw)

------
magoghm
I don't know what their technology challenges are, but I can suggest a new
slogan to help them with their PR problems:

"Lost all your data? Don't worry, we have a backup!"

~~~
alan_cx
Saw posted else where that people probably wouldn't care about privacy issues
if the NSA offered free email, maps, video, storage, etc.

Which begs the question, if the NSA did offer such services, on their own
systems, so great security, what would the take up be?

~~~
jlgreco
Depends, can I encrypt my data before I back it up with them?

I am reasonably satisfied with PGP/GPG. I don't assume that they absolutely
cannot crack it, but I am confident enough that it is expensive to do. I would
be willing to back up _some_ of my data with them, after encrypting it.
(Mostly stuff the IRS could get anyway).

------
magoghm
They say: "NSA is interested in receiving unique and innovative ideas or
approaches for use in satisfying our technology challenges."

It would be useful if they tell us what those technology challenges are :)

------
catenate
clapper@utdc:~$ sudo rm -rf /data/*

[sudo] password for clapper: No4thAmd

~~~
Elv13
SELinux policy will prevent it

~~~
rdtsc
Spoken like a man who knows ;-)

SELINUXTYPE=mls

------
einhverfr
Dear NSA,

The most scalable way to collect your data is to pipe it to the quantum
wormhole device called /dev/null. Please consider using this to transfer all
data back to your data centers.

------
ekianjo
"Securing the future", as in, keeping it for yourselves?

------
gesman
"NSA will accept and evaluate unsolicited proposals submitted in accordance
with the Guidance for the Preparation and Submission of Unsolicited
Proposals..."

Proposal #1: Cut the crap. Just cut the self-inflicted bullshit out of the
data collected - and you'll end up working with much less data.

------
akiselev
Proposal: Execute operation "Office Space" on all surveillance hardware
(pursuant to article Youtube Video ID PywI0BOxJpI
[[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PywI0BOxJpI]](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PywI0BOxJpI\])).

No data? No problem.

------
chmike
What about crowd sourcing ? Setup a big data server named NSAleaks. Change
data like phone numbers, names and locations so that only NSA can map them
back to the real value. Then let people search it. Offer a reward for finding
abnormal patterns or terrorist plots from it.

------
splrb
Sure, pull the plug.

------
rileytg
From the guidelines of submission: "Type of organization: e.g., profit,
nonprofit, educational, Historically Black College or University, Minority
Institution, small business, small disadvantaged, small woman-owned, etc. 4"

So many questions about this....

~~~
mpyne
As the example setter for curing social ills of all sorts, the Federal
Government is actually required to prefer small businesses, minority-led
business, etc. when possible on contractors of a certain size. This
requirement extends to prime contractors as well for large enough contracts
IIRC.

The requirement is easily evaded, of course. Big Contractors typically help a
minority or disabled veteran start a business and land the contract at some
inflated rate, and then the small contractor buys the service from Big
Contractor and keeps the overhead costs.

~~~
gregpilling
I have known Big Contractors to actively seek out Small or Minority
contractors in order to actually get the job. The little guy ends up with a
agency type fee, once he hires the big contractor as a sub on the government
job.

------
smtddr
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlip7jZX9m0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlip7jZX9m0)

Jump to 3:00 and feel free to act on all that advice she gives.

------
angersock
I was really, really hoping that this was a new posting (like, in the past day
or two). That would've been amazingly funny in a dark sort of way.

Unfortunately, the footer suggests it dates back to 2009.

~~~
pavs
You mean the footer of the whole website?

~~~
brandly
No. It says "Date Posted: Jan 15, 2009 | Last Modified: Jan 15, 2009 | Last
Reviewed: Jan 15, 2009" below the post.

------
Techasura
lol

------
wittysense
Hey, like when a recruiter found me a position with Huawei.

